
Ask HN: Resources to learn Python/CS from scratch (for data science and ML use) - ijoul
	Hi,
I am an econ and finance major looking to learn CS to diversify my skillset for research and maybe industry. At the very least, I&#x27;d like to learn Python for research purposes. Ideally, I&#x27;d like to learn ML, AI, etc.<p>What are the ideal resources (Moocs, books, videos, sites) to go down this path? Other than math, I have little knowledge or experience in CS. (i.e how much pure CS is needed vs applied?)<p>I know these types of questions have been asked many times, but cannot find a specific guide for my case.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
hackermailman
[http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/](http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/)
all in Python

If you don't know Python each lecture title leads to a short video
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~112/schedule.html](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~112/schedule.html)
and the homework is all self checking, meaning a test suite and linter to
enforce requirements. Many of the data science homework in the other course
uses libraries that return dicts inside lists and other nested things you'll
have to learn to unwrap, if you've done 15-112 you'll have no problems.

If 15-112 is too fast try this
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~110/schedule.html](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~110/schedule.html)

~~~
mywrathacademia
I see the first link is a data science course. What's the 2nd and 3rd link
for? It's not clear, are they for Python?

